# bringing cats to Thailand



## Bulgakov

Hi,

I have two cats that I want to bring in Thailand. Do they have to be quarantine? My cats are living indoor and they will be living indoor in Thailand too.

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## jjk

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have two cats that I want to bring in Thailand. Do they have to be quarantine? My cats are living indoor and they will be living indoor in Thailand too.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...ing-thailand/34043-bringing-cat-thailand.html

Regards,


JJK


----------



## liclgl

*Bringing pet dogs or cats into Thailand*

Bringing pet dogs or cats into Thailand. - from Royal Thai Consulate General - Vancouver, Canada | Visas, Passports, Tourism, Culture, Trade, Thailand-Canada Relations

The procedures for bringing your pet(s) into Thailand for 6 months or more by air as one of accompanied baggage are: 

Obtain an authorization to import your pet by air. This can be done at the Don Muang International Airport in Bangkok. 
At the airport, you will need to: 
obtain an authorization to bring transit animals via Thailand (Ror 6 form), or 
obtain a permission to bring animals into Thailand (Ror 7 form), and/or 
fill out an application for special importation form (Kor Sor Kor 102). 
Please be advised that you may be required to pay fees for the above applications, as well as import duties on your pet. Import duties are exempted if your pet will be in Thailand for 6 months or less. However, you will need to fill out a guarantee form and pay a deposit at the airport. 


Other requirements: 
Identity certificate signed in country of origin by a registered veterinarian, describing age, breed, sex, color, etc. of your pet. 
Rabies vaccination certificate- your pet must be vaccinated at least 15 days prior to departure. 
Leptospirosis vaccination certificate- at least 21 days prior to departure. 
Animal must be healthy and free from any sign of infectious or contagious disease. 
Animal must be residing in Canada for no less than 6 months before the departure date.

For further inquiries, please contact:

Bangkok Airport Customs Office
Tel. (66-2) 535-1269, 535-1153, 535-1680, 535-6463

Department of Livestock Development, Bangkok
Tel. (66-2) 251-5136, 252-6944


----------

